# Mineral holders



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wanting to see peoples set ups for loose minerals and baking soda holders! 
Really needing one that is easy to clean out and fill but will keep minerals dry too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so I have a really bad picture of mine. I am not at the farm right now so I can't take a good one of it. I got a 3 foot pic pipe that is 3 inches in diameter from lowes in the plumbing section. Then another You and then the bottom is a screw in cap. You just get pvc cleaner and glue and put it all together. You can also get a cap for the top.








I hope you understand and I hope the picture helps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Little bits had a neat idea, she sets small hanging feeder around the rim of a short round feeder....maybe she will pop in and share!! 

I use hanging black feeders and fill daily with mineral and one with loose salt called Sea 90...easy to remove and clean


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

My mineral holders are on the outside of the goats stall. They have to put their heads through the opening to nibble minerals, salt or baking soda. This keeps their feet out of the mangers so there is less waste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use the 2 dish mineral feeder you can get at TSC.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tsc? I am in Australia so not sure what that is?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TSC is tractor supply company...but most farm supply stores carry some kind of feeders...


----------

